# Some help please?



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello all... 

I have a few question before I start my upgrades... 
I'm sure some, if not all have been covered and I have read a great deal of posts and maybe that's why I'm confused. 

I just received my Hughes SD-DVR40 purchased from Ebay. Now I plan on upgrading the HDD to a 2-300 gig and use zipper on it. 

I just purchased PTVupgrade LBA48 4.04 with Enhancements from PTVupgrade.com. 

My questions are: 

1. Do I still need to purchase the InstantCake for Series2 DirecTiVo Units (6.2) or is there a way to use the original image from the HDD in the tivo now? Which is easier - I assume purchasing the virgin image. 

2. I have been reading conflicting pages concerning a wireless G Network Adapter that works with this unit - Any first hand knowledge of a currently produced wireless adapter that will work? I have a new linksys that will not. 

I think the most confusing part is the fact that there are so many scripts out there and I don't want to do anything that's going to conflict with anything else. Is zipper pretty much all inclusive or is there more that I should add? 

This afternoon I will be buying a HDD and hopefully a wireless g network adapter. After a little more reading and hopefully a few helpful posts here I'll attempt the upgrade. I plan on keeping the original hdd from the tivo in case I royally botch something up - which is likely! 

Thanks and sorry for the redundant questions, I just want to get things right and not screw things up because I misread something somewhere.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

1. Instacake is the quickest way to get 6.2 installed on a new hard drive. If you have the original Tivo hard drive with 6.2 in it, then you can use MFS Tools 2 (on the PTVupgrade LBA48 4.04 with Enhancements CD) and a FAT32 formatted drive and use mfsbackup to backup the image, mfsrestore to copy the 6.2 drive image to the new drive and mfsadd to allow the restored image to use all the space on your new bigger hard drive. Check the stickies at the top of the page here for more info Tivo Upgrade forum

2. No Wireless G adapter on this planet works with a Zippered DirecTivo. If you want 802.11g speeds, then you'll need to use a Zipper compatable USB to Ethernet adapter and a 802.11g wireless ethernet bridge. Here's the list of Zipper supported adapters Supported Adapters

If you need more help, please post the Zipper related question in this message thread Zipper support


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the response ForrestB! 

So will a wireless b accomplish the same tasks as a wired ethernet only slower? Wired is doable, but it will require a LOT of cat5 running


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

Incase anyone is interested...

While I was looking for a hdd at compUSA, the only thing they had on sale was a iomega external in a case - 320gig for $99 bucks... 

I brought it home opened the case and there's a killer 320GB segate barracuda 7200rpm. Very easy to disassemble, 6 screws total and no prying. Great Deal!


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

It's a good idea to initially configure the Tivo Zipper with a wired USB to Ethernet adapter. After you've got the Tivo running, then you can switch to a wireless 802.11b adapter or use a 802.11 wireless ethernet bridge.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

ok, good. I started by getting a linksys USB200M,

Now if i can only get the zipper install cd to work.

I used zipper_isomaker.bat to create the zipper_universal_CD.iso size is only: 12.3MB (on the disk)
Here is what's on the disk:









I also asked about this in the zipper tech spt thread. I hate to ask here as well, but I'm hurting here - main PC is down till i get this working...


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

ForrestB said:


> 2. No Wireless G adapter on this planet works with a Zippered DirecTivo.


Zipper or no zipper, I'll agree that what you write holds true for the stock drivers included with 6.2 and for JamieP's current backported drivers; however, are you sure that this still holds true for those with driver binaries taken from 7.1?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

RiP-HS- said:


> ok, good. I started by getting a linksys USB200M,
> 
> Now if i can only get the zipper install cd to work.
> 
> ...


It looks like nothing was copied to your iso at all. Are you sure you're following the instructions exactly? Do you get any errors?


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

yes, following everything exactly as far as I can tell - below is some pics of the files in the folder.

I'm Stumpted. I ran the zipper_isomaker.bat and the file that it generates is only 12.5mb.

No errors and nero says it copies the disk fine.. The problem lies when the isomaker generates the .iso (I think)
Up to 7 coasters now  

Any info is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

RiP-HS- said:


> yes, following everything exactly as far as I can tell - below is some pics of the files in the folder.
> 
> I'm Stumpted. I ran the zipper_isomaker.bat and the file that it generates is only 12.5mb.
> 
> ...


First suggestion: buy a cd-rw disc! If it's not working for you, try using some other means to get the contents of the tools folder on the boot disk iso. Software like ultraiso or winiso will do the job, and I think they have free trial versions. I'll also PM you with a debug version of the isomaker to pinpoint what's happening.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

rbautch said:


> First suggestion: buy a cd-rw disc! If it's not working for you, try using some other means to get the contents of the tools folder on the boot disk iso. Software like ultraiso or winiso will do the job, and I think they have free trial versions. I'll also PM you with a debug version of the isomaker to pinpoint what's happening.


How does ultraiso and winiso work with the files? would I just highlight all the files in the Zipper_tools folder and make an .iso out of all of them? Seems like the .iso file would want things in a certain order. Thanks for the help, I'll buy ya a beer~


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The tools folder already contains the PTVupgrade boot iso. You would open that iso in ultraiso or winiso, and then add the other files to it. First try the debug version of the isomaker I sent you, and PM me with the errors you get.


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

*removed, my mistake*


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

here's how I made my zipper CD, I downloaded the zipper CD to my hard drive, then I extracted the files from the zipper CD onto the hard drive which would be the "zipper tools" folder, the miso icon and the zipper iso_maker icon, then I downloaded the other components that was instructed in the instructions onto my hard drive and copied all the components onto the "zipper tools" folder then I copied the "zipper tools" folder back onto the zipper CD then I opened the zipper CD file then I clicked on the zipper_isomaker that was on the zipper CD which in turn made the iso file "zipper_universal_cd" which I burned onto a CD-RW disc with Roxio, hope this helps you if you do another zipper CD to be burned


----------



## RiP-HS- (Sep 28, 2006)

I got it to work by installing instantcake and was able to delete the 000001 image from the zipper_cd list, my problem was that my image was too large - over the 300mb mark and it wasn't letting me add it to the .iso.

Now, I can't get the USB200M to work, no network for me.


----------

